# 2 Foggers, Different Issues



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, after messing with my cannon for a few hours I found out why the "smoke" wasn't coming out of the barrel like it used to before.










The little silver fogger will not hum when the trigger is pushed. I know the heater is working because after it's warmed up, it will spontaneously make a decent puff of smoke.

The black fogger will hum when the trigger is pushed but will not make any fog. Not sure if the heater is working because it doesn't make any fog at any point.

As far as I'm going to go right now is open up the silver one and look around (unplugged of course). I went through the post about reviving fog machines but it looked like the majority of the links & images are broken/missing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I opened them up just to peek around.

The black one









The silver one









The both heat up, neither of them will shoot fog. I am guessing its the pump. That is the cylinder looking part with the copper tubing attached?


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, the pump is the stumpy cylinder with 2 wires that the fluid tank feeds into.

You can disconnect the output pipe of the pump and see if fluid comes out when the button is pressed. Use a small container to catch the fluid.

Keep in mind that the pump will be disabled until the heater gets up to the correct temperature. This is so fluid (that's not hot enough to vapourise) can't get squirted out the heater nozzle.

If fluid does come out of the pump, you probably have a blocked heater. These can sometimes be unblocked using a small gauge metal guitar string.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll look into it tomorrow. I don't really like messing with AC stuff.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, treat all wiring in there as if it can kill you. Always unplug the unit before trying to disconnect the pump, heater, etc.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

If you get a buzzing sound it usually means that the heater is warming things up. I have one of the small silver foggers (never gave me any problems), but if you aren't getting a buzz from the pump, I'd start there.
If the black one buzzes but doesn't make fog, check the 9nlet line from the tank to the pump, they sometimes get clogged. Also stick a small gauge wire or needle into the outlet nozzle, I've had clogs there as well. Be careful though, those nozzles can get hot.
Have either of the foggers ever been run out of fluid?
Does the remote indicate that the fogger is ready to go, i.e. sufficiently hot?


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I have found this to be successful to bring a dead fogger back to lift. Attach a syringe filled with fog fluid to the pickup line, after the unit has come up to temp, press the trigger button and start the flow of fluid from the syringe. This will build up a little pressure at the tube so a second hand might be needed so you can hold the tube on and apply pressure and someone else can trigger the fogger.
Dave


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

So I missed this post, sorry.

I'll have to check the silver one again and see if it hums at all. I know the heater is warming things up since it will puff out some fog from time to time.

The black one does make a buzz/hum sound when the button is pushed. I'll check to see if there is anything clogged. I was going to try the old vinegar trick and see what that does first.

Neither fogger was empty so it never ran dry. I did have the black one tip over on it's side for a few hours (not on or plugged in) so not sure if the juice went someplace it shouldn't. The inside of the unit was fairly dry ... just a small amount of fog juice in the bottom of the case.

The silver one does indicate it is ready to make fog but nothing when the button is pushed. The black one, the power indicator on the machine sometimes comes on ... but even when it doesn't the remote on the trigger does.

I haven't done anything else but take the cases off. I will this evening and see what happens and report back.

Just to mention ... both these little foggers are about 5 years old and have never been "cleaned". I always store fog juice in them since I figured the pump shouldn't be left to dry out.



Otaku said:


> If you get a buzzing sound it usually means that the heater is warming things up. I have one of the small silver foggers (never gave me any problems), but if you aren't getting a buzz from the pump, I'd start there.
> If the black one buzzes but doesn't make fog, check the 9nlet line from the tank to the pump, they sometimes get clogged. Also stick a small gauge wire or needle into the outlet nozzle, I've had clogs there as well. Be careful though, those nozzles can get hot.
> Have either of the foggers ever been run out of fluid?
> Does the remote indicate that the fogger is ready to go, i.e. sufficiently hot?


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I have 9 foggers now and 6 are over 10 years old. I tried the cleaner one time but had issues the following year. Good or bad, I empty the tank and run the unit and just when it starts to spit I shut it down. The oldest fogger (16 years) still working fine but every other year I have to give it a kick start. There is not much that can go bad in a standard fogger...heater, pump, over heat protector and a ready temp sensor. If you are like me, don't give up. I know some of the foggers are cheap in price but you can get that warm fuzzy feeling inside after you get it working again.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, here is the update. I started with the one I heard the hum when I pushed the fog button (Black One).

I emptied the fog juice & filled with distilled vinegar. I took the metal supply line off the pump, let it warm up and pushed the fog button. At first I got nothing. I squirted a little vinegar in the pump end and pushed the button. I got a sputter and then a strong but very thin stream coming out. I let it run for a bit and then connected the metal line. Tried again and nothing. I hooked a piece of tubing up to a syringe and connected it to the supply line. I couldn't push anything through. After about 45mins of fighting with it ... I squirted a little vinegar into the outlet nozzle where the fog is supposed to exit. It sputtered and then it started to really steam up. I let it warm up and bam ... a nice steady stream of vinegar vapor/mist coming out of the nozzle. I emptied the holding tank and added fog juice. I let if run long enough for the heating element to shut off and left it alone. That one is now working again! 

The other fogger (Silver one) I started with the same procedure. After I disconnected the metal supply line from the pump, I let it warm up and when ready ... pushed the button. I get a very low hum/buzz but no fluid comes out. I looked around the pump a bit and didn't see anything that would come apart from the pump (get inside it) so I'm not sure what to do next.

Here is a quick video ... you can hear a hum when the trigger is pushed but nothing comes out of the pump. I was able to push fluid through the pump but it won't do it itself.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Have you looked at the filter screen on the end the inlet tube? I've seen a couple of those screens that were so clogged and crusty that no fluid could get through.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Have you looked at the filter screen on the end the inlet tube? I've seen a couple of those screens that were so clogged and crusty that no fluid could get through.


I've taken the pump out (not disconnected the wires though) and pushed vinegar through the intake side of the pump. I can get fluid to go through it but when I turn it on, the pump won't do anything but a slight hum. I've been told this thing comes apart but I have not been able to get into it.


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

IMU,

Here is a video of someone taking that type of pump apart, basically you have to pry open that crimp and then on reassembly carefully crimp it back over. The guy highspeeds thru this section but might get you an idea.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

PirateDex said:


> Here is a video of someone taking that type of pump apart, basically you have to pry open that crimp and then on reassembly carefully crimp it back over.


Thanks ... I'll have a look.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey - I had a similar problem and it turned out to be a failing relay on the main control board. If you're comfortable with it - a way to test the pump quickly is to jump or run 120v directly to it and bypass the control board all together. If you could provide some more detailed pics of the wiring I could also try to help assist in tracking down where the problem is.

Another great tool if you have one available is a multimeter. If you can get one hooked up to each of the wires going to the pump and check voltage when the machine is heated up and fog button is pressed. My guess is that you're not getting full voltage - hence the quiet humming.

Here is a quick vid I put together altering fixing mine that may help a bit:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey charlie, I've actually found/watched your video when I was looking up how to repair/fix fog machines. My machine doesn't have that circuit board/relay inside. I've disconnected the pump and applied power and still only got a slight hum. My guess is it's something inside the pump. The pump itself isn't really made to get into (sealed up housing) so I haven't gotten to unrolling the "lip" of the metal housing to pull it apart. Nothing on this little pump unscrews so it may not be worth the headache of getting into it. I might just source a new/replacement pump for it and see what happens.

Appreciate the comment & video.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

IMU said:


> Hey charlie, I've actually found/watched your video when I was looking up how to repair/fix fog machines. My machine doesn't have that circuit board/relay inside. I've disconnected the pump and applied power and still only got a slight hum. My guess is it's something inside the pump. The pump itself isn't really made to get into (sealed up housing) so I haven't gotten to unrolling the "lip" of the metal housing to pull it apart. Nothing on this little pump unscrews so it may not be worth the headache of getting into it. I might just source a new/replacement pump for it and see what happens.
> 
> Appreciate the comment & video.


You're welcome! Sorry that it didn't help you though. Yeah based on what you said it sounds like you're right about the pump. If you can't track down a replacement and are in the market for a new machine I'd highly recommend Chauvet. I've had mine since 2006 and love it. Plus, when I had my problem last year they spent time to help me try to troubleshoot and diagnose it over the phone - no questions asked about warranty, proof of purchase, etc. That speaks volumes to me about the integrity of a company and their products.

Cheers
Charlie


----------

